# Malawi Rock Slide...



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

... that's the name of my new aquascape project today 

As some of you may recall from recent posts, I was given some Malawian cichlids recently which I put in my 72-gallon bow front tank. They were combined with some Altolamps (2 calvus BCWP & 4 Muzi Gold Head comps) that I had been growing out. Someone asked me if I'd be willing to sell them and I thought, why not. This is the first time, in approx. the last 10 years that I have been Altolamp-less. Since I pulled all my rocks from the 72 to net the Altolamps, I decided to add a few more rocks and create a Malawian Rock slide. At some point in January, I plan to set up a new 125 for my Malawians; but, for now, thought I'd spiff up the 72 while they are in there.

Here's a pic of the new aquscape today. Pardon all the dust, I just did major tank maintenance and it is a mess. I'll work on better photos later. The following pic is 1200 pixels wide for anyone who may want to click the image to see it a little larger.

FTS Malawi Rock Slide


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

Looks very natural! :thumb:

From your post title, I was afraid you had suffered a terrible disaster.


----------



## epicseller2012 (Mar 1, 2014)

wow, very nice! :thumb:


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks guys  The dust has settled and have started taking a few pics. I like having all the rocks because they hide heaters and filter intakes :lol:

For my photography friends, these are slow pics: f/5.0, 1/60, ISO 800, 24mm, & no flash (I recently ordered a speedlight flash with a remote trigger so I should be able to start improving my settings once when they arrive). Images are 900 pixels wide, click on image to see larger if you like.



















This image is a little soft but I liked the pose:









This guys is hard to catch as he is always moving fast:









I liked this image, I call it "Three of a Kind" as it has all three types of Malawi cichlids that I have in this tank at this point:









Thanks,
Russ


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Great pics as always Russ. Fantastic colors!


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

LOOKING GOOD, :thumb:


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks guys 

I noticed the smaller beta male peacock has stopped eating for a few days - he is just not interested (probably since I reaquascaped). I suspect aggression from the bigger alpha male. Not sure yet.


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

Very nice pics! I will try out your settings thanks for the tip! I have been constantly searching for the right combo with and without flash. Good luck with the peacocks, what kind is that? Similar to my Stuartgranti maleri islands but a little more blue. I like them!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

TTUhouston said:


> Very nice pics! I will try out your settings thanks for the tip! I have been constantly searching for the right combo with and without flash. Good luck with the peacocks, what kind is that? Similar to my Stuartgranti maleri islands but a little more blue. I like them!


Thanks 

He is a Ruby Red.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I love the look of that stone. Is it the same rock you use for your Front tanks?

Your 3rd photo of the Aulonocara is my typical picture when a fish is at a slight angle- face and front of the body is in focus and it trails off and the rest looks blurred.

Is your sub dom male still not feeding?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> I love the look of that stone. Is it the same rock you use for your Front tanks?
> 
> Your 3rd photo of the Aulonocara is my typical picture when a fish is at a slight angle- face and front of the body is in focus and it trails off and the rest looks blurred.
> 
> Is your sub dom male still not feeding?


Yes, rock is Arkansas Field Stone.

Yes, he is still not feeding. Suspect I may loose him. Any suggestions?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> ...Your 3rd photo of the Aulonocara is my typical picture when a fish is at a slight angle- face and front of the body is in focus and it trails off and the rest looks blurred....


I hope to improve that (not that it is a bad look, it does have its appeal). Got my Canon Speedlite 430EX II flash last week and the remote trigger is supposed to arrive today. That should help me increase the DOF and speed up the shutter. Suspect I should be able to shoot at f/16+ and 1/250+ with the new gear.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Looks good & love the pics :thumb:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I'd isolate him Russ. Is he reclusive/bloat symptoms? A round of metronidazole would be my approach when a fish stops feeding.


----------



## animallover4life (Jul 23, 2014)

I love ur tank!!!!!! So jealous!!!!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

animallover4life said:


> I love ur tank!!!!!! So jealous!!!!


Thanks


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey guys,

I am giving this tank with these Malawi cichlids to some good friends who have three young kids 

Can I add one or two more colorful species with the current inhabitants listed below?
- 5 Ruby Red Peacocks (2m/3f)
- 5 Lithobates yellow blaze (2m/3f)
- 2 Insignis (1m/1f)

I've got my "blues" well represented with the Lithobates & Insignis - how about something with a lot of yellow? Would yellow labs work? Not sure if Mbuna will mix with these current fish?

I supposed something OB-ish would be interesting for the kids?

Is there anything with a lot of red?

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

This is the 72G? I'd stock it like a 55G. The insignis will be too big. I'd go with 3 species 1m:4f of each (2 males are likely to fight). The red peacock, blue lithobates and yellow labs are likely to work. They might like all mbuna better if they are little.

Regarding peacocks, I've had trouble even with 1m:3f so I'd stick with the 1m:4f.


----------



## jw85 (Dec 24, 2013)

I thought the Insignis was the common name for a fish that looks like a miniature spilonotus that got like 6 inches long?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

DJRansome said:


> This is the 72G? I'd stock it like a 55G. The insignis will be too big. I'd go with 3 species 1m:4f of each (2 males are likely to fight). The red peacock, blue lithobates and yellow labs are likely to work. They might like all mbuna better if they are little.
> 
> Regarding peacocks, I've had trouble even with 1m:3f so I'd stick with the 1m:4f.


Yes, it is the 72-gallon bow front. The smaller male Ruby red died (assume from aggression from the larger ruby red). The 2nd male lithobates is maturing and the two boys are sparing. The male insignis constantly harasses the female (is this normal).

I wonder if I can re home the insignus to one of my frontosa tanks since they get 7" the male is a beautiful fish. Would he nip frontosa fins (I know Mbuna are notorious for fin nipping - not sure about this species group)?

So, it's OK to introduce a harem of smaller yellow labs 1m/4f. Their color would go nicely and probably be a favorite of the kids.

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## jw85 (Dec 24, 2013)

Im going to say I've never seen my haps fin nip, but they must do it when I'm not around. Usually my guys that have super long ventral fins don't have super long ventral fins for long. At least that's my experience. It may be aggression more than nipping?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

jw85 said:


> Im going to say I've never seen my haps fin nip, but they must do it when I'm not around. Usually my guys that have super long ventral fins don't have super long ventral fins for long. At least that's my experience. It may be aggression more than nipping?


Hmmm :-? My wild frontosa are the prize of my fish room. Fin nipping is not allowed. The insignus is about four inches and is already a beauty. Would love to see him once full grown but not at the expense of stressing my fronts.

I'm growing trailers not trimming them :lol:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes as long as you introduce a group and they are 1.5" you should be fine.


----------

